# bombed by smelvis!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

dave sent me a huge box,and you will never guess what was inside!

if you said cigars,you were right









if you said cigars,and more cigars,you would have been right









i think dave is trying to make me buy a new humidor,but i won't,i will just smoke more...lol

also check out the toys! you know i love my toys









and some treats! you know i love my...wait,those are for the dogs...oops









this is one heck of a bomb dave!
thank you very much!!

i hope you didn't have trouble lifting the box,you know,being an old man and all.
dave's a lot older than me,you guys knew that right?...lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

shuckins said:


> this is one heck of a bomb dave!


I'll say.

Incredible bomb and well deserved :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Daaaaamn! What a hit.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

OH F*CK!!!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

The hit heard around the world


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

___:jaw:_

Wow!! Mighty generous!!!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

And Dave does it again. What a great hit on a very deserving BOTL. Enjoy the hell out of those Ron.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Now that's pretty cool - Dave bombing Ron!! I wonder what will happen next (3 guesses and the first 2 don't count).

Nice Dave and I believe Ron WILL smoke those up before he buys a new humidor!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

From one great BOTL to another awesome enjoy!:boom:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Does Dave work for the US government, by any chance? If so, I would bet a good stick or two that this is the new Anti-Matter Bomb I've been hearing rumors of in various government-related conspiracy circles. DAY-YUM!

It's good to be the king!

_<what? no poem? hee hee>_


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Those are some serious sticks! What an incredible bomb, I guess when Dave gets pissed off (due to the lighters) he sends out nuclear bombs!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> OH F*CK!!!


I said this ^ out loud at work after seeing that bomb.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

Holy crap! That is a massive bomb. What did you do to deserve that?:boom:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave:

You can be on my obstacle any day or time of the week. In fact maybee I can make it your obstacle. It is amazing what you do. Not just the quantity , but fitting the correct cigar to the recipient. 

Semper Fidelis Jerry


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Daaaaang. I love this place.

Great hit! And no one deserves it more.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Hit on Ron Dave!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

well for Dave being an "old Man" he smacked you hard!!!

Very Very NICE Dave!!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man oh man...what I wouldn't give for a bomb of that caliber! LOL Good for both of you guys...talk about a true friendship! And with the way that the two of you guys carry on, and the way you fit in with the 20-30 something set...I wouldn't say that you are a day over 18! LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW :smoke2:

That bomb is bigger than my whole stash LOL LOL

Damn Newbies LOL

Congrats to 2 Great BOTLs


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Old he called me old why that young whipper snapper, I'll teach him :biggrin: boxing a real bomb as we speak I'll show that damn kid old Shit


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Man oh man...what I wouldn't give for a bomb of that caliber! . . .


I dunno - I think when it comes right down to it, some of us might hesitate in actually putting flame to leaf on those beauties (good indication of our obvious noob-ness).

Kinda like when the Geek in _Sixteen Candles_ at first refused to drive Jake Ryan's father's Rolls Royce ["_I hear the grill ALONE costs five grand on this. Five grand! You have five grand? I don't have five grand!_"], even though by doing so he would get to party with Caroline, the hot blonde.

Guess there's a little of the Geek in all of us (some more than others) :ss

Yeah, that's right. That is ONE very mature, integrated and astute observation, my brothas!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Drool!

Nice bomb smelvis, enjoy Ron.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ProbateGeek said:


> Kinda like when the Geek in _Sixteen Candles_ at first refused to drive Jake Ryan's father's Rolls Royce ["_I hear the grill ALONE costs five grand on this. Five grand! You have five grand? I don't have five grand!_"], even though by doing so he would get to party with Caroline, the hot blonde.
> 
> Guess there's a little of the Geek in all of us (some more than others)


Screw that. I got insurance. Lemme at the Rolls!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow.....that's all I can come up with!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Is that an Opus Maduro in there or are my eyes playing tricks on me? What a monster hit!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Screw that. I got insurance. Lemme at the Rolls!


The Rolls is solely transportation. Lemme at the blonde!

(is there a dirty old man smilie?)


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> The Rolls is solely transportation. Lemme at the blonde!
> 
> (is there a dirty old man smilie?)


Check the mirror...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

you two need to call a truce...


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Awesome Bomb! Enjoy it.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

<<<<< I'm totally awestruck.... And Jealous......

That is one Hellified bomb. How could you survive that one Ron??

Excellent shot Dave. Just Excellent!!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Great bomb from Dave. good woa sampler and some delicious looking Opus X's


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Inter-Amigo bombings !! Nice !! One amazing BOTL to Another !!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooooo-Weeeeee!

What a beautiful Bombasting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

*Kudos to ya Dave!!!!!!!!!* :yo:

Congratulations Ron! That is wonderful to see!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

.


----------

